# Can eating one strong meal per day be healthy?



## Derek Wilson (Dec 29, 2018)

What's your opinion?


----------



## Sherk (Dec 31, 2018)

If you?re Lindsay Lohan coked out, sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 7, 2019)

Sherk said:


> If you?re Lindsay Lohan coked out, sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I like her face only for her nose. It's beautiful. Serious brah!


----------

